# No matter what the situation, this is good advice



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

I was cleaning out some old files on my computer at home and came across this. Based on the date of the file, it was written as words of encouragement after my wifes father lost his battle with cancer. In reading it, they are important things to think about no matter what the issue, marriage problems, heath problems, stress, being overworked, whatever. If this has been posted before, forgive me. I have not been here long, and it tugged at my heart, as it not only reminded me of my father in law, but the words ring true just because they all celebrate living, rather than making a life.

*If I Had My Life To Live Over
by Erma Bombeck
The following was written by the late Erma Bombeck 
after she found out she had a fatal disease. *


If I had my life to live over, I would have talked less and listened more.

I would have invited friends over to dinner even if the carpet was stained and the sofa faded.

I would have eaten the popcorn in the 'good' living room and worried much less about the dirt when someone wanted to light a fire in the fireplace.

I would have taken the time to listen to my grandfather ramble about his youth.

I would never have insisted the car windows be rolled up on a summer day because my hair had just been teased and sprayed.

I would have burned the pink candle sculpted like a rose before it melted in storage.

I would have sat on the lawn with my children and not worried about grass stains.

I would have cried and laughed less while watching television - and more while watching life.

I would have shared more of the responsibility carried by my husband.

I would have gone to bed when I was sick instead of pretending the earth would go into a holding pattern if I weren't there for the day.

I would never have bought anything just because it was practical, wouldn't show soil or was guaranteed to last a lifetime.

Instead of wishing away nine months of pregnancy, I'd have cherished every moment and realized that the wonderment growing inside me was the only chance in life to assist God in a miracle.

When my kids kissed me impetuously, I would never have said, "Later. Now go get washed up for dinner."

There would have been more "I love you's".. More "I'm sorrys" ...

But mostly, given another shot at life, I would seize every minute... look at it and really see it ... live it...and never give it back.​


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, like the Tim McGraw song... FILs death was a big impact on the family. Although it took my marriage to a darker place because of the things between W and I, It really affected me too. MIL once told me that he once mentioned when his cancer was starting that they were reflecting on their life together and he said that even though they only had two daughters, they gained two sons as well. Still chokes me up, going on two years...

He was really a great guy.


----------



## poetprose (Sep 1, 2009)

no1.daddy2kids said:


> I was cleaning out some old files on my computer at home and came across this. Based on the date of the file, it was written as words of encouragement after my wifes father lost his battle with cancer. In reading it, they are important things to think about no matter what the issue, marriage problems, heath problems, stress, being overworked, whatever. If this has been posted before, forgive me. I have not been here long, and it tugged at my heart, as it not only reminded me of my father in law, but the words ring true just because they all celebrate living, rather than making a life.
> 
> *If I Had My Life To Live Over
> by Erma Bombeck
> ...


yep.. thx for the perspective


----------

